# Leesport, Pa



## Rag1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Got my first walk for some hardware and a check.....3rd place pork. Cool Smoke said now you'll be driving all over the country; you are hooked.
It was a rough cook for me. My chicken and ribs score were poor which was accurate. Brisket did fairly good with pork scoring highest.
Felt some good after tanking in Franklin last week.


----------



## Unity (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool! Good job, Rag!   

--John
(Old farts rule.)


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Job Barb


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations Rag, Way to go!  And the BBQ Central Karma continues!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats rag on the call. Sorry I did not get a chance to congratulate the comp I was in a hurry to get on out of there. 
To me it felt like it was the best job that I have done in keeping everything running smooth and organized.(There is still a lot of work to be done though)  Overall I was happy with the turn ins. But the judges did not seem to like it. I do not think ill make to many changes for new holland. O ya during turn in some random ass dog just started to walk though our site. That caught me off guard a little. luckily  it was a nice dog and my dad was easily able to take it to somebody with the comp.

Cannot wait until new holland
Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 21, 2008)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Congrats rag on the call. Sorry I did not get a chance to congratulate the comp I was in a hurry to get on out of there.
> To me it felt like it was the best job that I have done in keeping everything running smooth and organized.(There is still a lot of work to be done though)  Overall I was happy with the turn ins. But the judges did not seem to like it. I do not think ill make to many changes for new holland. O ya during turn in some random ass dog just started to walk though our site. That caught me off guard a little. luckily  it was a nice dog and my dad was easily able to take it to somebody with the comp.
> 
> Cannot wait until new holland
> Chris



Good to see you again Chris. I know what you are saying on the organizing of your cook. This was my 4th try and i learned quite a bit this time, mostly from advice offered by Tuffy of Cool Smoke. 
Good luck at new Holland.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats Rag, where are the pics?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats are your new found expensive addiction!  lol, trophies
make it all worthwhile.

Chris, I hate random ass dogs!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 21, 2008)

Some random dog took a dump at Bubbas site in Franklin


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 21, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Some random dog took a dump at Bubbas site in Franklin


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job Rag! 8)


----------



## Unity (Jul 21, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Great job Rag! 8)


Wait a minute -- "great job" on the cook? or "great job" on the "random dog"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 22, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Some random dog took a dump at Bubbas site in Franklin



I apologize Bubba, it's not right to blame a random assed dog.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 30, 2008)

way to go, Ron


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 30, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Some random dog took a dump at Bubbas site in Franklin



Didn't the same thing happen to you at Oink last year???


----------

